# Blue MG Marble x Blue Koi HMPK Spawn Log



## aemaki09

1/24/13 Put the pair into spawn tank. Both are virgins and full grown so I wasnt sure if it would take.
1/26/13 Came home and finally saw a small nest. Was hoping for eggs, but didnt see any.
1/27/13 Came home and saw that nest size had doubled, and male was still chasing off my female, but didnt notice any eggs. Looked again a few hours later and noticed there were some eggs, although I'm not sure how many as there are tons of plants near, under, and above the nest blocking my view. Couldnt figure out how to remove the female without disturbing the nest too much, but finally got her out and now the male is playing daddy without any distractions.

I've never had any eggs actually hatch, not sure why, but hopefully this time will work! I absolutely love the coloration on both of these guys so I am very interested to see how these fry will color up. 

Will Keep you all updated on any progress (or failures) having to do with this spawn! Wish me luck!!

Now for some pictures 


Mom & Dad









Dad









Dad blowing eggs back into the nest









Nest











Wish me luck!!!


----------



## madmonahan

What a beautiful pair!! I cannot wait to see the little babies! >.< 

Good luck!!


----------



## aemaki09

Thank you! I cant wait either! I hope they will hatch this time!


----------



## Fenghuang

Holy... That pair is beyond words... Seriously, my jaw just dropped, especially seeing the male. And blue eyes too! If only I could get another... *stares at the pictures forlornly* 

Maybe I would be able to by the time the babies are ready? Le sigh. A girl could dream.

Good luck though. They really look like a fantastic combination.


----------



## inareverie85

Really pretty pair, especially love the female.  Good luck!


----------



## aemaki09

Fenghuang said:


> Holy... That pair is beyond words... Seriously, my jaw just dropped, especially seeing the male. And blue eyes too! If only I could get another... *stares at the pictures forlornly*
> 
> Maybe I would be able to by the time the babies are ready? Le sigh. A girl could dream.
> 
> Good luck though. They really look like a fantastic combination.


 
Well, you have about 3 months to figure it out! 
I'm planning to cull down to about 50-75 if I have anymore than that. But that should leave enough for anyone on here than wants some to get them after I pick out which I want to keep and possibly send to shows (depending on fry quality) or possibly make an F2 from.


thanks inareverie -- I was really lucky to get this girl! I didnt get a clear picture of her but the seller said she was a jaw dropper and I believed him. Hopefully some of the babies will catch her coloration.


----------



## Fenghuang

Three months? Early graduation present, it is! Well, that is if I'm allowed... xD 

If you don't mind me asking so soon, approximately how much per fish are you thinking?


----------



## aemaki09

Ehh. It depends on the quality you are looking for, and the quality they end up being. At the moment my thinking is $10-25.


----------



## Fenghuang

That sounds very reasonable. I'm definitely going to be watching this thread. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Syriiven

Three months from now would be end of March....

Do you think you'd be shipping to Canada or US only? 

They're a super great looking couple though, and either way wanna see how the fry turn out =)


----------



## aemaki09

More than likely only shipping to the US. I have never looked into shipping into canada, but I assume I'd need some sort of license to do so, or atleast send to a transhipper. I have a feeling it'd be pretty costly either way and unless I had a huge order from Canada I dont think it'd be worth it as I'd have to up prices to make up for the license. 
But, if anyone knows about shipping live animals to canada, and would like to enlighten me on the process and costs, I'm willing to look into it!


----------



## Skyewillow

Momma made me squee! She is certainly something special!! Depending on where we are in 3 months, I may have to make a roadtrip down to you! lol


----------



## Syriiven

=) Thanks for at least considering the idea. I'm not sure what it requires.


----------



## Hershey

I love the mom so much. I hope some babies look like her!


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Oh wow! Those are going to be some beautiful babies!


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks everyone!
Hoping I'll have some babies hatching tomorrow afternoon sometime.
Temp is at about 83* and dad is still guarding them with his life, haven't noticed him eat any, hopefully that is a good sign!


----------



## Syriiven

Best of luck =D


----------



## Skyewillow

syriiven said:


> best of luck =d


+1000!!!!!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Beautiful pair! Best of luck.


----------



## logisticsguy

Gorgeous fish. Best of luck with this spawn your going to have some beauties.

You and i should find a way to share genetics. It could be amazing!


----------



## aemaki09

logisticsguy said:


> Gorgeous fish. Best of luck with this spawn your going to have some beauties.
> 
> You and i should find a way to share genetics. It could be amazing!



Thanks! I can't wait to see what they look like.
As for sharing genetics, I wouldn't mind if we can find a way to ship fish across the boarder cheaply. Did you have your meeting with fed-ex yet?


----------



## logisticsguy

aemaki09 said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to see what they look like.
> As for sharing genetics, I wouldn't mind if we can find a way to ship fish across the boarder cheaply. Did you have your meeting with fed-ex yet?


Yes I did and they make it quite simple actually. They would be the customs broker and can ship overnight to any major US city. The fish are handled much the same as cats and dogs. I will get an exact price for the service as soon as my account is fully set up. Your fish are deadly good looking.


----------



## aemaki09

*1/28/13 7:30pm est -- *I see 3 fry that are jumping in and out of the nest.  
I didnt realize how tiny these little guys were going to be...should have known by the egg size, but WOW!!


Dad is being awesome. Keeping a VERY close eye on the nest and picking up any babies he see's jumping away too far for his liking.


----------



## Syriiven

Grats, they hatched! =D


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks! This is the farthest I've ever gotten in a spawn! Normally daddy is an egg eater, or the babies just never hatch, or the parents refuse to spawn.

I need to freshen up on some research now!


----------



## crowntaillove3

Yay! Great to see that they are going well! Can't wait to see pics. I sometimes look through the spawn logs just to see the pictures of the fry!


----------



## Skyewillow

Hooray!!! Congrats on babies!!!


----------



## aemaki09

crowntaillove3 said:


> Yay! Great to see that they are going well! Can't wait to see pics. I sometimes look through the spawn logs just to see the pictures of the fry!


 
they are so small that I doubt that my camera could pick them up right now, but we will see once the battery gets charged up. Might have to wait another week or so before i post any pics!


----------



## Syriiven

Still exciting! And if you and logistics decide to trade fish, I could prlly get mine from you at the same time so shipping isn't so bad. That is if you eventually decide to ship to Canada =) I dont think you need a license, but I'm pretty sure the fish have to go to our transhipper in Ontario before coming West to us.


----------



## aemaki09

Yeah, if me and logistics trade fish then I wouldnt mind shipping out to any other Canadians at the same time.

I will have to look into how that would work still.


----------



## Syriiven

I really hope so! Already have a tank chosen and setup in mind and I have my heart set on a koi HMPK - and one from you I'd feel better about than from AB/Thailand. So much more travel time.


----------



## aemaki09

Well, hopefully we can figure out a simple way to do that.


----------



## Syriiven

-fingers crossed- Okay I'll stop harrassing you now xD


----------



## Skyewillow

I've already told the fiance that we need a house by 3 months, so we can buy from you if you have enough! lol

I'd like to have a Koi sorority going at some point, and between yourself and logisticsguy, I could have a stunning group of ladies! ^_~


----------



## aemaki09

I just counted about 45 babies. 
I'm VERY happy that this is a small spawn! Hopefully all, or atleast most, will survive to adulthood without any defects.


----------



## Skyewillow

my fingers are crossed for ya! ^_^


----------



## Syriiven

yay!! Congrats!


----------



## madmonahan

Pictures? ;-)


----------



## aemaki09

madmonahan said:


> Pictures? ;-)


They are the size of a grain of salt with a tail attached. I've been trying to come up with pictures since yesterday, but they are just too small! These are the best I can get, the black dots are the babies


----------



## Syriiven

So tiny~ yet they have us captivated


----------



## madmonahan

Aaww I see them! <3


----------



## aemaki09

They must have doubled in size since they hatched yesterday. I honestly couldnt even get them to show up on camera. Even this morning they werent able to be seen, thought it would be impossible.

Having us captivated is right!! I have been watching them for hours!!

Hopefully sometime tomorrow or the day after they will be free swimming and I can start feeding them some banana worms. 

Can someone please remind me to re-culture tonight?


----------



## Syriiven

Re-culture tonight ;D


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks syriiven!
I still managed to forget. I'll do it now.

Just wanted to update again and let everyone know I have some free swimmers this morning  removed dad to give him a break, his color was fading real bad even though I was feeding him in there so I didn't want to let it go on longer than needed. He's my prettiest fish! (IMO)


----------



## Syriiven

Both are definitely amazing =) Turns out I've hit my limit on bettas (16) so I wont be allowed to get one of yours, but still excited to see them grow!


----------



## aemaki09

Syriiven said:


> Both are definitely amazing =) Turns out I've hit my limit on bettas (16) so I wont be allowed to get one of yours, but still excited to see them grow!


I passed my limit when I went over 2 tanks lol


----------



## Skyewillow

I passed my limit with 2 bettas! XD

I've forewarned Mikel though, I'm going to be getting more bettas eventually. BWAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## aemaki09

Haha well, what originally got me started was that my boyfriend at the time won me 2 common goldfish at the fair, so I started researching them, went from a 1 gallon bowl, to a 10 gallon, to a 26 and then I had an empty 10 and 1 gallon. Haha I found dividers on clearance for like $2.00 so I decided in bettas...have been in love with them ever since! Haha I ended up rehoming the goldfish and had an empty 26...got girls for that...and that was my limit. 2 tanks and a bowl.
Nobody knows I've surpassed that by 4 2.5 gallons and a bunch of 1.25 gallon bowls!


----------



## Skyewillow

So many like-minded people here... I love it!

How are your babies today?


----------



## aemaki09

They are good! Hunting daphnia like champs! It's such a big area for such tiny little fish that it takes a good 5 minutes before I can spot any. 
But here's a new picture of the creepers. The black dots on top of the penny wort leaf


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I can see them! They are eyes with a tail lo XD


----------



## Skyewillow

They're so cute! ^_^


----------



## aemaki09

Yeah, eyes and a tail is right! 
If you look closely in person you can see little skeletons too!
I had 4 baby cories hatch this morning as well. Lets hope I can keep all of these little guys alive.
Here's a picture of the cories. They hatched at about triple the size of the baby bettas









Looks like some more eggs should hatch, but a lot of the eggs had a lot of fungus on them somehow so I'm not sure if they are still viable.


----------



## repru04

I love cories! What kind are they? I have emerald cories, and when I get another tank going, I'll get peppered cories. Is it hard to breed them? I'm not interested in doing it myself but just curious.


----------



## aemaki09

repru04 said:


> I love cories! What kind are they? I have emerald cories, and when I get another tank going, I'll get peppered cories. Is it hard to breed them? I'm not interested in doing it myself but just curious.


These were peppered. I also keep albino and pygmies. Working on getting some pandas.
I had them for 6 months before they attempted to spaw . These were the first eggs I had ever noticed from them, although they did spawn again yesterday, but I didn't take them out of the main tank so they are all gone.
I've read that they will only spawn when they are happy, so you have to give them the best possible tank to keep them happy. It was a complete accident on my part though. None of those hatchlings survived, not sure why..but hopefully they will spawn again soon and I can get more babies!


----------



## aemaki09

These babies just turned 2 weeks on Monday. Feeling like they are growing really slowly, but its my first spawn so i can't be positive about it.
Here's one hiding out in the giant duckweed


----------



## Syriiven

Aww~ how many do you think you have =D ?


----------



## aemaki09

I'm not sure, it's so hard to count! I literally have a forest of plants in there and they are still realllyyyyy tiny. I am able to count about 10ish every time I try, but there has got to be more than that.


----------



## Skyewillow

I'm super excited to see how these little munchkins turn out!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Don't worry too much about growth rates and size. Slow and steady wins the race. 

I used to be concerned about the growth rates of my fry, but as long as they are fed and their tank regularly cleaned, they will grow. 

This is a beautiful pair. Be interesting to see how the marble gene affects them. Seems with some marble spawns that there are a lot of cellophanes initially and then they start to colour up.


----------



## Crowntails

Aww so cute. I hope the new cories I am getting, one will end up to be a lil girl! I got 2 boys as of now. Baby cories are adorable.

My favorite kind as of now are the Peppered cories. So cute and full of personalities!


----------



## MattsBettas

Any updates.


----------



## ajlepore

aemaki09 said:


> Well, you have about 3 months to figure it out!
> I'm planning to cull down to about 50-75 if I have anymore than that. But that should leave enough for anyone on here than wants some to get them after I pick out which I want to keep and possibly send to shows (depending on fry quality) or possibly make an F2 from.
> 
> 
> thanks inareverie -- I was really lucky to get this girl! I didnt get a clear picture of her but the seller said she was a jaw dropper and I believed him. Hopefully some of the babies will catch her coloration.


I love this pair, absolutely beautiful! I too am in Central Ohio, whereabouts are you located? I'd love to purchase directly from you!


----------



## aemaki09

I'm in mansfield.

Updates are::
I still haven't noticed any deaths, I see like 20 little guys swimming around at all times. There of all different sizes, about 6 runts and 4 big babies. Hopefully next week they will be a decent amount bigger


----------



## Skyewillow

you're only about 2.5 hours from us, Aemaki! ^_^


----------



## ajlepore

aemaki09 said:


> I'm in mansfield.
> 
> Updates are::
> I still haven't noticed any deaths, I see like 20 little guys swimming around at all times. There of all different sizes, about 6 runts and 4 big babies. Hopefully next week they will be a decent amount bigger


Cool! I'm originally from Vermilion which is right on the lake, but I'm currently living in the northeast part of Columbus and pass through Mansfield often when I'm on my way to visit home. Would you kindly let me know if you'll be selling any? Thanks!


----------



## aemaki09

Oh I'll definitely be selling quite a few of them! I'm actually in Columbus a lot too so that'd be great if you wanted any, won't be ready till early April though


----------



## Marvel170

This pair is AMAZING!!


----------



## aemaki09

So just wanted to update these babies are 3 weeks old today! I've still got a ton of runts but there are about 4 that I can see dorsals on now  Still no color or anything. 
About double the size of a microworm for the medium sized, the large are about 2.5 times the size of a microworm, and the smallest are still only about as long as 1. Sorry for those of you who dont know what the size of a microworm is, but they are so small that its hard to try and think of what else I can compare them to.
I've only been able to count 20 at a time, during feedings when most usually hang out at the bottom, I'm sure there are a few more hanging out there but probably not many more than 20ish. 
Also, havent noticed any spinal deformities, though from what I can tell with their tails it doesnt look like their finnage will be too amazing. They hang out on the bottom a lot so I'm worried about missing ventrals. I dont know when you are supposed to see them so I wont worry too much yet, but there are a ton of plants in the tank and they are leaving debris all over the bottom. Its hard to get all of it during tank cleanings and after EVERY water change there just about the same amount of plant debris on the bottom as there was before I siphoned. Thinking about removing the plants, anyone have any opinions on that?
I think thats all for now....
Enjoy this picture I just took today


----------



## Marvel170

awww soo cute~


----------



## sparkyjoe

Very cute!


----------



## aemaki09

I have a couple babies showing color!


----------



## Crowntails

Great to hear! They are just to cute


----------



## sparkyjoe

So cute! I'm frustrated that I basically have a full house.


----------



## Marvel170

They are adorable!!


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks everyone! I'm so excited to start seeing all this!


----------



## aemaki09

Some more pics of these cute little things! 











This is my favorite little one 









Biggest fry in the tank
Those are MW's just in case anyone was wondering, they only come out for feeding time.


















All that stuff on the bottom is from the plants, can't seem to get it completely clean no matter how hard I try


----------



## aemaki09

I also don't know if I ever posted a pic of the tank itself.
This is the set-up, 10 gallon tank, 25w top fin heater set to 83*, an elite sponge filter, thermometer, tons of anarchis, penny wort, duckweed, java fern babies, and a bit of java moss. About to add some more moss when I do my cleaning


----------



## madmonahan

Awww. <3


----------



## logisticsguy

They look great! So cute at this age. Very nice.


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks! I'm very excited to see a few starting to color up!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

How cute! That's so exciting.
C:


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets

Aw, look at the little guys! They're so cute!


----------



## Skyewillow

way too cute!!!


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks for the compliments everyone!

In the past 2 days I've seen 2 dead. They were 2 of the larger ones so I'm a bit worried. Been keeping water parameters In Check and they have more than enough to eat, so pretty clueless on how it's happening. Terrified that its a disease of some sort.


----------



## MoonShadow

Oh hun they are adorable!!! I'm sorry you lost a couple!!


----------



## aemaki09

*For future referance.*

Please do not PM me asking me to send you baby bettas.

I will not do this! 

Not trying to point anyone out in specific but this is the 3rd time I've been asked.

Just because petco sells babies, that doesnt mean that its OK to do. Its actually horrible to sell babies and will not play any part in it.




*Now, for an update::*

Found the dad to this spawn dead this morning. I was horrified!! I know I am not supposed to play favorites, but he was definitely my favorite male.
So, I wont be able to replicate this spawn although if I get a fry that looks like dad I'll either breed back to mom or go for f2.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

So sorry to hear that!

This is why part of me hates bettas. It seems like it's always your favourites that die and the ones you don't really care for that seem to live forever. 

Hopefully you get some fry that are of equal or better quality than dad to either breed back to mum or cross on a sibling.


----------



## logisticsguy

Sorry for your loss. I feel your pain when when a favorite and spawn parent is lost. The only good thing is you bred him before he died and you have gorgeous fry from this spawn.


----------



## aemaki09

LBF -- This is so true!! Whenever I have had disease outbreaks in my sorority tank, its always been my favorite, breeder quality fish that die. The ones that live are the fish I've taken in from aquantances (sp?) that werent able to care for them anymore.

Logistics -- I remember reading that you lost the female out of your spawn. She was a very pretty girl.

Thank you both for your condolensces. I'm really upset still. He was the first fish I've seen of that coloration, which also happens to be my dream coloration. He was so vivid!!

It's just a huge shock. He had great care and from what I could see, was in great health...


----------



## Syriiven

Very sorry for your loss =( 

Hope the fry will be okay and you'll get lucky with a dad-look-alike


----------



## MattsBettas

Sorry for your loss. At least you will have his descendants! As for the fry, they are looking amazing. Can you ship to Canada(once they are all grown up, of course!)?


----------



## Skyewillow

why wouldn't that person assume that if you didn't answer them the first time, that nagging would make you want to send them a baby?!

I'm so sorry for your loss, I hope you get a baby who looks similar to dad.


----------



## aemaki09

Nope no shipping to Canada, there's too much involved with it and I'm sure the shipping costs would be outrageous so it wouldn't really be worth it


----------



## aemaki09

Skyewillow said:


> why wouldn't that person assume that if you didn't answer them the first time, that nagging would make you want to send them a baby?!
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss, I hope you get a baby who looks similar to dad.


It was different people asking, so not a big deal. But I will never send babies out. Especially when they aren't even looking at solid foods yet...which reminds me, I need to look up when to start weaning them onto it and how, I forgot.

Anyways, I'm pretty sure no responsible breeder would subject their spawns to being shipped at such a young age. Just because petco does it doesn't mean it should be done. People should know petco is retarded for doing that and survival rate is horrible on it.

Sorry for my rant. I just got really annoyed that people really ask if they can buy a 5ish week old baby for me.



And another thing that aggravated the heck out of me was only offering $40 for 10 of these guys.
If I was spawning VT's or these were all culls, then yeah, I might consider it, but these aren't. I will wait to see their coloring and confirmation before pricing them


(End rant)


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Skyewillow

ah, that makes it better, but I can totally see where the frustration is for you.

I was worried about losing Sker and Arch when they were only 5-6 wks old and I brought them home. It's not something I'd be willing to risk on a fish who wasn't already in the danger zone of being in a yucky cup.

-hugs-


----------



## aemaki09

Yeah, I have bought baby bettas from petco without having a problem doing it. I have live food and am experienced enough to know what they need so I feel comfortable bringing them home, they have much better luck growing to adult-hood with me than they do in those cups.

But, I myself, would never sell one of my babies at that young of my age. I find it cruel.


Sorry for the rant everyone!! I just believe if people want to get a baby they should go to petco and rescue one, and breeders should not sell them so young.


----------



## logisticsguy

For sure. No way would I ever sell a betta that young and nobody should. I only started to sell a few of mine at 10-11 weeks to experienced keepers and think 12-16 weeks is likely the best overall. NLS grow is a nice 1st pellet very small and high in protein. That money offer is so low for quality fish its insulting. Yikes!


----------



## aemaki09

Yeah it was the most irritating part of that last message.

Anyways, at what age do you start trying to wean them logistics?
I need to get in researching this ASAP.

All I have fed them this entire time is micro & banana worms...need to add some BBS in there too, but the MW cultures are so much easier to keep going and they stay alive in fresh water longer than BBS.


----------



## logisticsguy

Well new hatch bbs is great but a nice alternative is frozen nhbbs (expensive) or just frozen bbs, and if you can find a frozen cube called Freshwater Frenzy, it has bbs , daphnia, mysis ect all in one cube. I also started to introduce NLS grow about this age in small amounts. The key for me was to feed small to medium amounts often and with lots of variety but that also meant every 24-48hr doing a 50-60% water change and keeping the bottom pretty clean to avoid feeding bacteria and keeping ammonia down as much as possible.


----------



## MikeJones

I'm sorry to hear you lost the dad to this spawn. I was watching this log because of his beautiful coloring. He was one of my favorites that I have found here.


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks mike.
It's a tragedy, but I'm greatful I could get a spawn from him before he passed


----------



## Hershey

Sorry for your loss! I'm pretty sure dad produced some good babies though! Good luck. c:


----------



## MattsBettas

You could try decapsulated bbs as a weining food to pellets. You can buy them online. They are the bbs shrimp egg with the coating (which can be dangerous) removed. Mine (well their not mine but due to unfortunate circumstances I must raise them) are accepting it at just over a month and they are just about 1cm long. Use super small amounts because they won't accept it well at first and once they do they don't eat much anyways.


----------



## aemaki09

MattsBettas said:


> You could try decapsulated bbs as a weining food to pellets. You can buy them online. They are the bbs shrimp egg with the coating (which can be dangerous) removed. Mine (well their not mine but due to unfortunate circumstances I must raise them) are accepting it at just over a month and they are just about 1cm long. Use super small amounts because they won't accept it well at first and once they do they don't eat much anyways.


I might have to look into that. I have regular brine shrimp eggs on hand so I might just hatch those and maybe move to golden pearls or something as soon as they can get sent here...well see


----------



## MattsBettas

Live bbs is great to, but the decaps gets them used to still foods.


----------



## aemaki09

Yeah I'll look into them, thanks for the info


----------



## ashleigheperry

I'm so sorry for your loss, dear. These will be some stunning babies. When they're of age (and if you have a fair number) I would definitely be interested in getting my hands on one. Such stunning parents! Good luck!


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks Ashleigh! I think I'll end up keeping 5-6, but that will leave around 15 to sell. I have a very small spawn of 21 (that I counted last night) so there won't be a lot to go around, but when it gets close I that time I'll be posting on here before anywhere else.

Anyways, some updated pictures. I think they are close to 5 weeks now? I can't remember the date, have it written down on the computer, but I'm too lazy to go upstairs and check, and too lazy to go back a few pages and check here as well lol

Resting on some moss









I added my RCS colony to act as a bit of a clean up crew for them and the plants. They seem to be getting a long pretty well. The fry are very curious of them! RCS don't go after live food 









Checking an RCS out









This little one is always checking me out when I get close to the tank. So adorable! This one is tying for favorite with the metallic blue one I posted in an earlier post


----------



## logisticsguy

Aww. They are so cute. I just love babys at this stage. The next month they will grow lots and get their colors. Gorgeous fry!


----------



## ashleigheperry

aemaki09 said:


> Thanks Ashleigh! I think I'll end up keeping 5-6, but that will leave around 15 to sell. I have a very small spawn of 21 (that I counted last night) so there won't be a lot to go around, but when it gets close I that time I'll be posting on here before anywhere else.
> 
> Anyways, some updated pictures. I think they are close to 5 weeks now? I can't remember the date, have it written down on the computer, but I'm too lazy to go upstairs and check, and too lazy to go back a few pages and check here as well lol


They're absolutely gorgeous! I hope I can get my hands on one. I only have two bettas at the moment and I've been looking for a third to spoil. I'll definitely be checked back often for updates. I'm sure you'll find wonderful homes for all of them!


----------



## MattsBettas

If you and CJ work something out I want one!


----------



## aemaki09

Cj? Who is that? 


Logistics:: they are already getting a bit of color. I think this is probably the cutest stage I'll deal with  their getting their scales and staring to show their little stress stripes (not from stress, it's camo) lol and they are so curious!


----------



## aemaki09

And yeah, I'm sure they will all find a good home once they are ready, make sure you keep checking back either here or classifieds in about another month and a half


----------



## ashleigheperry

aemaki09 said:


> And yeah, I'm sure they will all find a good home once they are ready, make sure you keep checking back either here or classifieds in about another month and a half


I already bookmarked this thread, haha. 
Will they be pick-up only or will you be willing to ship?


----------



## logisticsguy

aemaki09 said:


> Cj? Who is that?
> 
> 
> Logistics:: they are already getting a bit of color. I think this is probably the cutest stage I'll deal with  their getting their scales and staring to show their little stress stripes (not from stress, it's camo) lol and they are so curious!


I think Matt is referring to me.  He knows I love your fish and working on a way to get them *smuggled* across the border.


----------



## aemaki09

Ashleigh, shipping will be an option, but not until weather is warmed up. (Which should be by the time they are ready anyways)

Logistics & Matt - find someone you can ship them to that's near the border, get a passport, and pick them up from that person! Lol <that's really the only way I know how other than getting a permit and shippiń to a Transhipper or something, that doesn't seem cost effective in any way


----------



## logisticsguy

Yes that is so true. My son in law has family in Ohio so Im hoping he visits them in a few months.


----------



## aemaki09

That could definitely work too!


----------



## Alcemistnv

Ahh I'm sure the babies are gorgeous!!! 
Depending on my fish situation and prices, I might be willing to invest in a baby...

I might start a sorority and even if I don't, I belive I'd be interested in a male.

they remind me of my boy who passed (my avatar) and the colors are stunning...

good luck!


----------



## aemaki09

Oh wow, the boy in your avatar is gorgeous! I'm sorry he passed.
Whatever the price will be all depends on what quality they turn out to be once I can see colors and fins on em, I am still trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Alcemistnv

thank you.
He was actually bred by Junglist and turned out to be a blue/green marble, so he became MUCH darker months later (I got him in September). 

If anything, I can always ask my parents for some money xD


----------



## MattsBettas

Lol CJ is logisticsguy's actual name.


----------



## aemaki09

Matt, I never knew that lol glad its cleared up now!


----------



## ashleigheperry

I'd probably want a boy or two girls if I could. They're going to be soo pretty. :lol:


----------



## aemaki09

We will see how they sex out when the time comes


----------



## MattsBettas

Haha well now you know. We've actually met a couple times and I have a couple of his (beautiful) fish. I have sorority in the making, and it can hold a lot of females. So that's probably what I would be getting.


----------



## aemaki09

Well if CJ's son gets the chance to visit his in-laws, we can definitely work something out


----------



## MattsBettas

Is mom a real marble (color changes)?


----------



## aemaki09

She is classified as a real marble since her color is blotchy like it is, but I've not noticed any change in color. Don't know if that's how it always has been or what? I've been told that marbles usually stop marbling once they hit adult size


----------



## MattsBettas

Ok. Some marbles will change color for their whole life, some don't. I love the look of both parents so I am really excited to see the fry color up!


----------



## Alcemistnv

do you have a list of people written dwn for the babies when they are born? C:

JUst wondering how many people there already are xD


----------



## aemaki09

No I'm not doing a list. I'm just doing first come first serve wen they are ready.


----------



## Alcemistnv

ahh okay C:

I'll be sure to find you when it does happen xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Sip the dad of this spawn  he was so gorgeous! If you can figure out shipping to Canada I would pay however much it costs but of course shipping would not even be condsidered until they are around the 2.5 - 3 month age.
I love the mom too, I have a big thing for Marbles and dumbos lol.


----------



## aemaki09

I'm sure shipping would be pretty costly to go to Canada for a live animal, I've honestly never even shipped an envelope across borders so I don't know what company to even use lol
Fed ex maybe? I'll look into it, just seems like a lot to go through, importing them from Thailand would probably be cheaper in the long run


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

But if we could get mine, Mattsbettas, and Logisticsguys in the same box we would be able to split shipping costs. Your fish are oh so pretty! Where did you get them?


----------



## logisticsguy

Fact. Us Canadians love your fish!  

We will figure something out when the time comes. Obviously Im not the only one who thinks X of our genetics could yield interesting results. I just want to wish you the best of luck with the spawn they will be beautiful.


----------



## Syriiven

Yea, tehre's 4 of us from the same province stalking your spawn xD


----------



## aemaki09

Haha well, if someone can find the info for me and send me any information about how to do it and fees associated with it, I'll be happy to do it!

I got all my fish, so far, from US sellers. The parents of this spawn were for a Transhipper so I am thinking they were imports that nobody paid the Transhipper for, but can't be 100% sure on that.


----------



## Skyewillow

do you have any more recent pics? I can't covet them all if I can't see them! ;-)


----------



## aemaki09

I have been so busy the last week or so that I haven't even thought about taking pics, and I'm sick with the flu for like the 6th time this season right now so I don't know when I'll have the energy too...but will as soon as I'm feeling better


----------



## madmonahan

I hope you feel "betta" soon!! I know the flu isn't to fun. :/


----------



## Skyewillow

Orange juice and chicken soup! Proven to boost your immune system! Being sick is no fun at all... get well soon!


----------



## GoodMorning

lots and lots of freakin sleep! rest up and get well soon.


----------



## Skyewillow

GoodMorning is right, lossa sleep!!!


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks guys! Until yesterday, I hadn't stayed awake for more than 2 hours at a time since Sunday morning, so I got plenty of rest! But I get acid reflux really bad from oj and chicken soup hasn't tasted good at all so I've been drinking sweet tea and eating a lot of chili


----------



## Skyewillow

I get reflux too, I chase it with milk.


----------



## aemaki09

I dont drink milk lol

Anyways, still feeling horrible, but I have to get the energy up to go to class tonight, so I figured I might as well try to work my way into that by taking some new pics for you guys 

Someone will have to do the math and tell me how old they are today lol I think 5 weeks, maybe 6?? 

I think this one is the biggest in the tank...2 of pretty similar size

















This ones my favorite fry so far!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

They are adorable! I love that blue one


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks! I think that the blue will probably end up being a keeper, even if it's not the best quality, just too cute to give up!


----------



## Skyewillow

Born 1/28
2/28 - 1 month
today is 3/13

so Tomorrow they'll be 6 wks.


----------



## Skyewillow

By the way,
I want that one
and that one
and that one
and that one
and that one.....
-x15-16 more times-

Oh wait, that's ALL of them? silly me... ;-)


----------



## aemaki09

Haha thanks for figuring out their age for me!!!! 
I'm too sick to think! I've got two clients tonight at school, don't think I can make it through that if I can't even bother to figure out birthdays! --be ready for someone of mine to walk out with green hair tonight!


Haha if you want them all, that'd make it a lot easier on me


----------



## Skyewillow

If Mike wouldn't commit me to the nearest looneybin, I totally would ^_~ Someday I plan on having a sorority of all koi girls. 

I really like the one that looks white.


----------



## aemaki09

Most of tem are actually looking to be that color you have circled right now


----------



## Skyewillow

Curses! lol
Hopefully they get spots soonish so I can pick one! lol


----------



## aemaki09

So I found the first baby that will definitely be sold today!
One of his/her ventrals is split.
Largest fry in the spawn, such a shame 
Anyways, its the first 2 pictures in my most recent update post if anyone wants to call dibs, depending on color, it'll probably go for 10-15


----------



## ashleigheperry

Ugh so tempting but I'm holding out for a few girls when they can be sexed. ;n;


----------



## Syriiven

Likewise + Im from Canada xD


----------



## Skyewillow

aemaki09 said:


> So I found the first baby that will definitely be sold today!
> One of his/her ventrals is split.
> Largest fry in the spawn, such a shame
> Anyways, its the first 2 pictures in my most recent update post if anyone wants to call dibs, depending on color, it'll probably go for 10-15


I talked to Mikel, we'll take it. Just let me know how much, and when he/she will be ready.


----------



## aemaki09

Sounds good! Looks like its got pretty long ventrals so leaning towards male, but that could easily change. Will keep you updated!


----------



## Skyewillow

Totally fine with us. He'd wanted another girl till I mentioned this one, then he was pretty much over gender in favor of adopting the oddball (which we're thinking would be a fitting name). ^_^


----------



## TheOnlyCanvas

I would love one, but I won't be getting a larger tank until mid May, and then I have to get it all set. Ah well. I'll just satisfy myself by watching your updates  They're so cute!


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks


----------



## Option

I was only able to comb through this long thread...I may have missed the details, but how did the father die again?


----------



## aemaki09

I have no clue how he died. He was healthy as a horse and then died overnight. Water params were still good when I checked and the temp was still the same so I don't think it could have been anything with a heater malfunction


----------



## aemaki09

does anyone know of a good way to get a microworm culture going FAST?!

Mine arent going fast enough right now. Re-did all but 2 like 4 days ago and only 1 culture is use-able so far, but isn't getting enough to feed everyone in there. I've noticed that sprinkling in some extra yeast will help bring them up the sides, but that isn't working either right now.

Suggestions? I'm wondering if I'm not making the oatmeal moist enough for them. but I dont want to make it too soggy lol
I've had these cultures going for 6 months and havent had any issues until these past few weeks.


----------



## Xaltd1

Great post!!!
I just had my 1st spawn as well; they mated Wed. 3pm-5pm; Mom is fine.
Last night, I started seeing what I think are tails. Now I'm worried I'm going to lose Dad (my avatar) b/c he lost a huge chunck of his dorsal fin SOMEHOW during the mating process. Mom's beat up, too, but so far, so good.
My spawn is yellow x yellow- should be interesting! I'll start my own thread when I can get decent pics. THANK YOU for all of the info!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

aemaki09 said:


> does anyone know of a good way to get a microworm culture going FAST?!
> 
> Mine arent going fast enough right now. Re-did all but 2 like 4 days ago and only 1 culture is use-able so far, but isn't getting enough to feed everyone in there. I've noticed that sprinkling in some extra yeast will help bring them up the sides, but that isn't working either right now.
> 
> Suggestions? I'm wondering if I'm not making the oatmeal moist enough for them. but I dont want to make it too soggy lol
> I've had these cultures going for 6 months and havent had any issues until these past few weeks.


Making the oatmeal quite wet and putting it somewhere warm should get them going. I found that with my 'lazy' microworm cultures, if I added in some water over their porridge, put on a lid with only a couple of air holes and put it somewhere warm the worms would start crawling up the sides a lot faster. 

I've also found they tend to be at their most prolific when you no longer need them haha.


----------



## Artemis

Oh curse the fact that I can't pay for any more fish!!! And I was reading through this just peeking through and nope, new thread


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks LBF!
It worked! They are crawling up the sides like nobody's business now


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha my microworms probably spend their lives going "We're drowning", "We're suffocating", "We're burning". Good to hear that it worked though. Always seems like your cultures never take off until you no longer need them.


----------



## Alcemistnv

I'm trying to talk to my mom about bringing my 10 gallon so I can attempt some sort of sorority Dx

My perdicament is that I'd love one of these guys, but I currently have 3 males and one unsexed baby. If I get the 10 gallon, if the baby ends up being a female, I could start a sorority with a girl or two from your spawn...


----------



## Jayloo

How are the babies now?


----------



## Skyewillow

I tried talking Mike into letting me start a micro worm culture, but since all of our shrimp critter cultures have been a bust, he won't let me. LOL


----------



## MattsBettas

Believe me, worms are A LOT easier.


----------



## aemaki09

True! Worms are super easy!
I have mine in betta cups and all I do for upkeep is reculture. 
I'll give you a starter culture when I come up skyewillow, then he'll have to allow it lol


----------



## madmonahan

Updated pictures? :3


----------



## Skyewillow

what temp do thy have to kept at? and do they work with rolled oats?


----------



## aemaki09

I dont know what the difference between rolled oats and regular oatmeal is, but it'll work!
As long as it can be pasty like oatmeal and you sprinkle active bakers yeast on it they'll survive!

I keep them at room temp, about 68-72 year round, but, really any temp will work.


I'll update pics when I notice some more extreme growth in them. They still look exactly the same as they did in the last pic update.


----------



## Skyewillow

I think I still have some yeast in the cupboard from when I was trying to grow fairy shrimp... I'll make the Hunny dig around up there.

Does it smell at all? If they're stinky, we'll have to keep them out in the garage. >_<


----------



## MattsBettas

They smell like really strong yeast. Have you ever made sourdough starter? I showed someone it and he said that that's what they small like. It's not that bad, even pleasant in a weird way. Like bread. The smell gets worse the older the culture gets.


----------



## Skyewillow

Sourdough I can live with. 

I need to get off of my duff and make some bread soon... mmmm... bread.... Darn you!


----------



## MikeJones

I just wanted to check in & see how this spawn is doing? they are almost 2 months old (on 3/28) now.

I saw that you posted in the AuqaBid thread asking to keep an eye out for one like the dad of this spawn. I'm hoping for you that there is a fry that will be similar.


----------



## Alcemistnv

I would loveeeeee a girl that looks liek the dad, but who knows how it will work xD


Also, I got the okay from the mom, so it looks like I'll be getting a girl from this spawn C:
Might get a boy too...


----------



## Skyewillow

Oooh! A little more than a week until you get a niiiice biiiiig tank! lol ;-)


----------



## logisticsguy

Maybe see if the spouse will let you keep white worms in the fridge. Mine wont anymore after the incident.


----------



## Skyewillow

I doubt my fiance's grandma would appreciate that much! XD


----------



## aemaki09

Haven't checked my thread for a while! Oops! Lol

Anyways, got a bunch of new pictures last night, will be posting them when I have some energy to run upstairs and grab my computer (bronchitis again!)

As for the spawn, they are weaning nicely. Been crumbling omega one flakes in during their meals, the larger ones seem to only want to eat them anymore while the smaller guys are still mostly eating MW's. haven't tried BBS at all with them, wondering if that might be why the growth rate is slow? Oh well, 1 more month(ish) till they are close to getting new homes!


----------



## Skyewillow

that's great news, because I've been wondering what to with the flakes from when we were weaning Hu onto variety


----------



## Alcemistnv

Ahhh I'm excited to see pictures!!!! .especially knowing that one of the babies might be coming home with me 

I hope you feel better!


----------



## Artemis

Post pics!! We are like a pack of hungry dogs and you are holding up a steak. Except it's people on computers and baby betta pictures.


----------



## Alcemistnv

Artemis said:


> Post pics!! We are like a pack of hungry dogs and you are holding up a steak. Except it's people on computers and baby betta pictures.



Accurately put!


----------



## Skyewillow

Aemaki has "the plague" again, she's too worn out to get to the computer. She needs lots of rest to recover!

So, till she's not so plaguey and stuff, I wait... right here. ^_^
(Get well soon!)


----------



## Alcemistnv

I hope she does get better :C
being sick sucks


----------



## Skyewillow

Especially bronchitis. Our house was hit back in Dec, and maaaan we were we MISERABLE! The only one who DIDN'T get it was the 3 yr old!


----------



## Alcemistnv

it hitm my campus last year, and a good portion of people got it. some people got pneumonia however :/

iit was really bad.


----------



## Skyewillow

ugh, I bet that was horrible and a half!


----------



## Alcemistnv

it was D:
but i got better and missed lots of class


----------



## ashleigheperry

Can't wait for more pictures! Hoping to bring a couple girls home. ;m;


----------



## aemaki09

Yeah this is my 3rd time with bronchitis, and the 8-9th time I've been sick with some sort of flu-ish thing this flu season. It's rediculous. Going to find a new dr tomorrow and get some bloodwork done to see if I have something inhibiting my immune system. A 22 year old should not be sick this often in a matter of like 4 months!

Anyways. Just got up from a nap, here are some pictures of skyewillow's 2 to keep you guys company till I start feeling better and get some more of the rest!

Oddball#2

























Oddball #1









That's it for now, sorry guys!


----------



## Alcemistnv

I hope you et better!!!

And they're so cute 
How do you tell the difference?


----------



## madmonahan

I had the flu and they had to give me a shot...in my bottom. Lol but I felt SO much better the next day! I hope you get well soon!

And as Alcemistnv said, how do you tell them apart??


----------



## Skyewillow

Oddball looks like he's getting BIG! And the little girl looks so totally sweet! ^_^
Now we just have to think of a name for her. Hmmm... ;-)

PS. supposedly cold air helps with a cold/flu. But there's two forms of bronchitis, bacterial or viral, so if you had viral, you can still keep catching bacterial. I'm trying to see what I can remember about boosting your immune system, being sick so much has to be completely DRAINING!


----------



## logisticsguy

It is tough when your really sick and still have to look after your fish. A bug of some kind took me down and it was so hard. Get well soon. Cheering for you.


----------



## MattsBettas

Sorry you are sick so much and get better to. I'm interested in getting a couple once they are all grown up!


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!

Now for those who asked how I tell them apart, these two are the only ones in the tank that I've seen with split ventrals. Oddball #1 is the biggest fish in the tank and #2 is the 2nd largest.


----------



## Skyewillow

that's probably good for the girl that she's one of the biggest, I seem to grow my girls abnormally large over here... >_>


----------



## Xaltd1

Ugh- I've had bronchitis for 8 days straight! Good to know I have company! Everything tastes like tinfoil, my ears are popping & nothing helps. I swear I'm going to cough up a lung! At least I'm losing weight (I hope).
I'm enjoying the "eye candy" factor in this post. Since my own spawn went bust, I can enjoy this one. I LOVE the bright blue color. While my banana male has blue mist streaks in his tail, I'd like to see a strong yellow & blue marble. I'm sure there's a genetic reason that this can't happen, like you can't have orange & black on a male cat b/c of the chromosome location... I'm rambling today & have SO MUCH tank maintenance when I'd rather be sleeping...


----------



## DragonFyre14

I totally know how you feel. I'm just getting over both Bronchitis and Laryngitis. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## aemaki09

Xaltd1 said:


> Ugh- I've had bronchitis for 8 days straight! Good to know I have company! Everything tastes like tinfoil, my ears are popping & nothing helps. I swear I'm going to cough up a lung! At least I'm losing weight (I hope).
> I'm enjoying the "eye candy" factor in this post. Since my own spawn went bust, I can enjoy this one. I LOVE the bright blue color. While my banana male has blue mist streaks in his tail, I'd like to see a strong yellow & blue marble. I'm sure there's a genetic reason that this can't happen, like you can't have orange & black on a male cat b/c of the chromosome location... I'm rambling today & have SO MUCH tank maintenance when I'd rather be sleeping...



Aww, Im sorry you have it too! I probably haven't lost much weight, but atleast I'm getting plenty of rest!

This spawn is kind of a bust IMO, It was really small, maybe about 30-40 max starting out and now I maybe have like 20 max from it, and since the dad passed away I really can't repeat to get a larger one or line breed to get better coloring. I guess we'll see how coloring turns out.


----------



## Alcemistnv

I'm sure that even with such a small number of fry, you'll have one just like daddy 
And ever oyher one is going to be stunning!!!

So even if it's one fry or 500 this will be a good batch 
Because your dad and mom was stunning so therefore the babies will definitely be


----------



## aemaki09

Thanks alcemistnv. I'm sure they will be stunning, but it seems like most people are wanting one like dad, which I'm sure will be hard to accommodate because I'll most likely keep any that look like anything like him to keep the colors going, if there is even any that look like him. I have read a bit into color genetics and it seems most likely that I'll end up with mostly white with blue fish or vice versa, probably a very small amount of yellow


----------



## Alcemistnv

Aww 
Well I mean, breeder gets priority obviously for the spawn 

I actually think I'm more interested in the mom to be honest! 
The colors are actually more appealing to me, even thought that dad is stunning himself xD


----------



## Xaltd1

I'm so sorry about Dad. I still have my pair, although I spontaneously lost my white HM female, Flake, which I had hoped to breed next. Weird.


----------



## Skyewillow

I'm probably the only one with her fingers crossed for some spots. I think Mom is goooorgeous! (Dad was pretty stunning too (SIP)) But I love Koi and the way they look, and how they sometimes marble out. -glares at Mushu-

I'm hoping you get at least one with Dad's colors though.


----------



## Alcemistnv

Skyewillow said:


> I'm probably the only one with her fingers crossed for some spots. I think Mom is goooorgeous! (Dad was pretty stunning too (SIP)) But I love Koi and the way they look, and how they sometimes marble out. -glares at Mushu-
> 
> I'm hoping you get at least one with Dad's colors though.


Spots are definitely adorable


----------



## Skyewillow

Yes, yes they are. Whatever they end up being, I'll be happy though ^_^


----------



## Alcemistnv

Skyewillow said:


> Yes, yes they are. Whatever they end up being, I'll be happy though ^_^



100% agreed


----------



## MattsBettas

Update?


----------



## belleangel33

Wow great pair!


----------



## aemaki09

I think I'm going to scrap most of this spawn. I have 3 large ones that I'll be keeping, but the rest are severely stunted in growth and I always seem to have one or two struggling to get to the surface....I don't like seeing them suffer.

I'll probably cull tomorrow unless someone gives me a good reason not too, and then buy another male that looks similar to dad, and hopefully find a female similar as well once I get some cash in my account...

don't worry skyewillow, you will still get the 2 I promised and I'll keep the 3rd.


----------



## Alcemistnv

I'm sorry 

I wouldn't mind a cull, so long as its a girl. 
How badly are they stunted?


----------



## aemaki09

They look like they are stuck at 5-6 weeks and are maybe 1/2 te size of the babies you see at petco. Won't even wean off of MW's over to flakes like the larger 3 will.
I just don't see a point in keeping it going anymore.

I will probably save 4-5, the largest 3, the metallic blue I'm in love with that's stunted, and then the largest of the stunted.
Once I cull the rest and jar the bigger ones I'll see if growth rates improve on the 2 smaller ones. I'll take pics


----------



## Alcemistnv

Okay.
I'm sorry that this happened


----------



## Skyewillow

aemaki09 said:


> I think I'm going to scrap most of this spawn. I have 3 large ones that I'll be keeping, but the rest are severely stunted in growth and I always seem to have one or two struggling to get to the surface....I don't like seeing them suffer.
> 
> I'll probably cull tomorrow unless someone gives me a good reason not too, and then buy another male that looks similar to dad, and hopefully find a female similar as well once I get some cash in my account...
> 
> don't worry skyewillow, you will still get the 2 I promised and I'll keep the 3rd.


I'm really sorry to hear that they're stuck. I wish I could help out in some way! :-(

And thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## aemaki09

Ehh, it's fine. It sucks that I didn't have a good spawn, but can always try again  I wanted to do an HM spawn badly anyways. Longer fins = easier to decide on gender


----------



## Skyewillow

they'd probably still mess with you like Oddball is... lol

I'm looking forward to watching a HM spawn grow though.


----------

